# Carpal-Tunnel anyone?



## BigSki (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone have a good accommodation for riding with CT? I've got the Ergo grips and while they allow me to change positions throughout my ride, I still get some tingling especially on my right hand. thoughts...?


----------



## dieseldog706 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have the same issue and have tried all different types of grips including the Ergons. I have also tried carbon bars vs. aluminum and also tried adjusting my saddle position. I would be interested in hearing any advice on this subject.


----------



## Maizie88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I know it is going to look like I am spamming, but I am a treatment advisor for a company that sells a product that will help heal your carpal tunnel. I deal with people everyday with carpal tunnel, and this has saved many of them from surgery and has allowed them to either go back to work, or just enjoy the things they used to, pain free. It is called a Wrist BFST (blood flow stimulation therapy) wrap and it emits electro magnetic energy that promotes blood flow to the wrist. You would put this on before a ride and it keeps the wrist lubricated and elastic, preventing further damage. Always put a cold compress on your wrist after any kind of activity. This will help with the pain, but will also reduce any internal inflammation which will block the blood flow and prolong healing. Here is the link if you want to read up on it more. I myself use the back wrap...and when I go for a bike ride, because of my scoliosis, the pain gets pretty bad bent over like that...this wraps gets the blood flowing and really helps relieve this stiffness I get.
Carpal Tunnel Treatment by King Brand


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Just had the surgery. after a year of steroid shots every 3 months...

It was nothing. I'll have a hard splint on my hand for two weeks, then my surgeon (he does 200 of these a month!) said to do what I can tolerate on pavement. He recommends 4 weeks total before getting back on trails.

I've been crushing my stationary bike in the meantime


----------



## saruti (Aug 9, 2008)

just do the surgery. the healing is only 2 weeks per hand.
I'm glad I did it.


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

Explore the possibility that it is your neck.

Or thoracic outlet syndrome. 

Both can can referred symptoms especially radiculopathy.


Increase chest/shoulder/rib and thoracic spine flexibility and mobility.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

I work in an automotive factory where CT is a constant battle. What helped me before and during a ride is to do my hand stretches(you probably already know them, if not message me). I also moved my seat forward just a bit which took almost all the numbness away.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

Carpel tunnel is a grossly overused diagnosis or blanket terms used to diagnose pain/tingling/sensations anywhere in the arm. I loose feeling and strength in my hands on longer rides and it is stemming from thoracic outlet syndrome again a blanket term. In particular it is the long head of the biceps (my case). It took me seeing 2 physios and a naturopathic doctor to pin point it exactly but we were able to find it eventually. I have been working on stretching and strengthening the muscles in my shoulder accordingly and it has been helping lots. The other thing I do for racing is use kin tape on my shoulder to promote relaxing biceps and pec minor and to support traps and superspinatus. I just finished a 100Km race no hand issues other then the regular sore/tired hands trying to shift at the bottom of a long downhill. 

So go see different professionals untill somebody is willing to take the time to do tests until you get the same sensations when you are riding your bike. There will be no quick easy fix, there just isn't any for any human body issue.


----------



## Maizie88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Always put a cold compress on after any activity involving your wrists. There are 9 tendons and 1 nerve that run through the very small carpal tunnel in your wrist, and if one tendon becomes inflammed, it puts pressure on all the others. A cold compress will help reduce the inflammation and therefore will relieve a lot of the pressure/pain. With chronic inflammation, the blood flow your body promotes is limited to the area and therefore the healing process takes a lot longer.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Also be sure to check your brake lever/shifter positions, both laterally and the angle. I see a LOT (probably the substantial majority) of riders who ride with improperly positioned controls.

When you are in your typical riding position, grab the grips and place your index finger on the brake lever as if you were about to slam a panic stop. Your finger should be a) straight out from the knuckle (i.e., not angled to the side) and b) your finger, the back of your hand and your forearm should form a straight line. If there is a break in your wrist (i.e., most riders), this will impinge the ulnar and median nerves as they pass through the CT. The ergo grips definitely help with this, but even then, most riders don't have them adjusted properly. They are _NOT_ intended as a place to rest your palms . . . they are widened to promote proper hand placement.

Many people also develop a bad habit of resting on their wrists, which is fine if your wrists are straight, but not if they are bent. Being mindful of your hand position while riding takes some practice but eventually becomes second nature.

Also, many people try the padded/gel gloves . . . which work for some, but not everyone. The problem is that the gel adds bulk to your palm which can actually worsen the problem (it does for me).

The rec above for a cold compress is also wise.


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

I had bad tingling in my right hand and it didn't get better until I bought my new bike that had very thin Ergon grips. Now I have those same grips on my other mountain bike as well. 

Also, in terms of CT surgery, I had it on my left hand two years ago and if my right gets much worse, I'll have it done on that hand. Its a no-brainer. Easy recovery. My surgeon said that almost all men over 50 have some nerve compression in their hands.


----------



## Surlyrider (Sep 18, 2014)

I have had diagnosed carpal tunnel for years. Have always had trouble with numb thumbs, index and middle fingers (if you have the same three numb fingers, chances are you have carpal tunnel). I just got back into biking after purchasing a Surly Pug Ops fatbike. Like usual, by fingers started going numb after maybe 10 minutes of riding. I have been focused the last few weeks on figuring out a solution for this. A few days ago I purchased the Jones 710mm Loop Bar, which seemed to help a bit (I also use the Ergon GP3 grips). Yesterday, after reading Jeff Jones's own recommendation of using a shorter stem with his loop bar (though many think you need a longer stem for some reason), I went to the local bike shop and purchased a 75mm 25 degree Bontrager Race Lite stem. The stem is significantly shorter with a much steeper angle than the stock pugsley/pug ops stem. Today while riding I was almost 100% numb free! The shorter stem puts me in a more upright position taking a lot of pressure off of my palms. Basically, I think if you are resting on your palms, and you have carpal tunnel, there is no way to avoid irritating it as long as you are putting a lot of pressure on your palms. I am sure there are other adjustments to the bike that I have done that are also helping, but one way or another I think you need to get in a more upright position, which the jones bar and the shorter stem help greatly to achieve.


----------



## plugp7 (Oct 8, 2011)

I really don't get why, when you have had CT diagnosed, that you don't get it operated on!
I had the op about 15 years ago and never looked back. Op on both hands on a Friday, back in work 6 days later, back on a bike after 10 days and back to full fitness after 5 weeks.
Just do it.


----------

